# Problemi di aggiornamento dopo upgrade 4.6 [risolto]

## mrl4n

Come da topic ho aggiornato al kde 4.6 e tutto (a parte kmail e audio) funziona perfettamente.

Ora però se cerco di aggiornare il sistema o riparare librerie con "revdep-rebuild" ottengo sempre lo stesso messaggio 

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.2[aqua=,-kdeprefix,semantic-desktop=]".                                                                                  

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.2-r3 (Change USE: -semantic-desktop)

- kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.6.2-r1 (Change USE: +semantic-desktop)

(dependency required by "kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.6.2-r1" [installed])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.6.2" [installed])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kde-meta-4.6.2" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

Last edited by mrl4n on Sun May 15, 2011 6:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkmanPPT

ma tu, che flag hai attive in questo momento su kdelibs e su plasma-workspace?

sono impostate attraverso il make.conf (quindi valgono su tutte) oppure attraverso /etc/portage/package.use (quindi ogni pacchetto a sè) ?

----------

## mrl4n

Le flag su kdelibs sono impostate in package.use semantic -desktop mentre per plasma-workspace non ho impostato nulla.

Edit: ho provato ad impostare semantic -desktop in package.use anche per plasma-workspace, senza nessun cambiamento

Ri-edit: ho aggiunto in package.use 

```
>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.6.2-r3 -semantic -desktop

=kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.6.2-r1 semantic -desktop

>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.6 aqua -kdeprefix semantic-desktop

```

 e lanciato un 

```
eix-sync && emerge -NDuav world

```

 e mi ha trovato diversi aggiornamenti...per ora sta lavorando; vediamo che succede.

----------

## jezet

Io generalmente quando ricevo quel messaggio uso direttamente ufed seguendo l' avvertimento che mi dato l' emerge...

cmq io la flag -semantic-desktop non ce l' ho!!

ciao

eg

----------

## mrl4n

Proprio vero che ogni sistema è diverso dagli altri...

Ora kmail funziona, adesso vedo per l'audio.

----------

## fbcyborg

Anche io ho avuto il tuo stesso problema ed ho risolto settando così le use flag:

```
kde-base/kdepimlibs semantic-desktop

kde-base/kdelibs semantic-desktop

kde-base/plasma-workspace semantic-desktop
```

Comunque occhio che a me al primo avvio di kde 4.6, non è partita la barra delle applicazioni e l'ho dovuta ricreare e ricreare tutti i link alle applicazioni che avevo fatto.

Per non parlare poi del fatto che questa barra crasha spesso e che la traybar fa come gli pare! Ora mi ha perso tutte le impostazioni nuovamente e non mi fa vedere l'icona di skype!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Inoltre non nasconde KOrganizer e Printer Applet. Mah! Menomale che era stabile!

EDIT: altri problemi. Imposto il numero di Virtual Desktop a 1 e non memorizza l'impostazione. Me li ritrovo a 4 nuovamente!

----------

## pierino_89

Vi consiglio caldamente di passare alla 4.6.3 perché risolve molti di questi problemi (anche a me perdeva i settaggi dei workspace e non apparivano le icone).

In ogni caso il problema in questo caso era molto semplice: o si abilita il desktop semantico per tutto KDE, o non si abilita. Credo che non sia male tenerla come flag globale, onestamente.

----------

## jezet

scusa pierino_89, quali sarebbe i benefici della use semantic-desktop??

 :Question: 

No perché se cambia le prestazioni o altro... Forse 6 ore di ri-compilazione ce le potrei anche spendere!   :Smile: 

ciao ciao

eg

----------

## pierino_89

Sicuramente le prestazioni peggiorano   :Very Happy: 

Il desktop semantico riguarda nepomuk, ovvero l'arnese che permette di mettere tag e stelline ai file nonché aggiungere metadati in ogni dove, detto in parole povere. E poi l'insieme di metadati viene integrato con strigi (il motore di ricerca).

----------

## fbcyborg

Io l'ho disabilitato da tempo nei settaggi di KDE. Non lo sopporto!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pingoo

Aggiungo che proprio per nepomuk installa anche l'ennesimo server, "virtuoso"...

----------

## bandreabis

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Io l'ho disabilitato da tempo nei settaggi di KDE. Non lo sopporto! 

 

Idem con patate.

----------

## jezet

Ok, grazie per le risposte!

ciao

eg

----------

## xdarma

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> Aggiungo che proprio per nepomuk installa anche l'ennesimo server, "virtuoso"...

 

Ma virtuoso non è l'unico che funziona decentemente?

Tu di solito cosa usi?

Ciao e grazie  :-)

----------

## pingoo

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Ma virtuoso non è l'unico che funziona decentemente?
> 
> Tu di solito cosa usi?

 

Ciao, mi spiace ma non ne so nulla di possibili alternative. E' da un po' che non ho nepomuk installato e vorrei evitarlo anche al costo di alcuni programmi; segnalavo la cosa sia per completezza sia perché mi sono un po' scocciato di tutti questi server che mi fanno installare  :Smile:  Ad es. alla fine son "dovuto" tornare ad amarok** e beccarmi mysql  anche se ho una collezione modesta. E akonadi-server* e virtuoso(70MB de robba) e mysql ... e basta!

* che in realtà si appoggia ad un server esterno come mysql o sqlite ma vabbè  :Razz: 

----------

## Pes88

 *Quote:*   

> Ma virtuoso non è l'unico che funziona decentemente? 

 

Io ho avto dei problemi con virtuoso,  occupava il 50% della cpu.  Poiché ho disabilitato nepomuk , ho inserito come flag globale -semantic-desktop su make.conf, mi sembrava la soluzione migliore, e ora funziona tutto bene...  :Smile: 

----------

## xdarma

Sono interessato al desktop semantico ma solo come "utonto". Nel senso che una volta abilitato voglio che funzioni senza smadonnare ;-)

Al momento sono ancora con KDE4.4.5 (poca voglia di aggiornare qualcosa che funziona) e dopo vari tentativi virtuoso-soprano-strigi-nepomuk funzionicchia: quando avvio la sessione KDE, strigi indicizza correttamente e non si mangia centinaia di mega di ram o di spazio su disco. Poi avvio qualcosa collegato ad akonadi (tipo kmail...) e virtuoso-soprano-strigi-nepomuk vanno in segfault. Per cercare di farli convivere ho cercato di cambiare db di nepomuk da mysql a sqlite ma nella versione di KDE che uso non è ben supportato (anzi, per niente).

Peccato perché quando faccio una ricerca a casaccio tipo "kyo" o "berl" mi trova un sacco di cose che mi ero dimenticato di aver salvato o siti che avevo visitato :-D

----------

## mrl4n

L'audio continua a non funzionare, prima o poi riuscirò a sistemarlo...dall'aggiornamento sono finito in una strada senza uscita.

Se lancio un 

```
eix-sync && emerge -NDuav world

```

 tutto si blocca con il messaggio 

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.2[aqua=,-kdeprefix,semantic-desktop=]".                                                                                  

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.2-r3 (Change USE: -semantic-desktop)

- kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.6.2-r1 (Change USE: +semantic-desktop)

(dependency required by "kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.6.2-r1" [installed])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.6.2" [installed])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kde-meta-4.6.2" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

La cosa strana è che il mio package.use è questo

```
>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.6.2-r3 -semantic -desktop

>=kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.6.2-r1 semantic -desktop

>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.6 aqua -kdeprefix semantic-desktop

>=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.2 aqua -kdeprefix semantic-desktop

=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.2-r3 semantic-desktop

```

e se modifico le USE di kdelibs così come indicato lo stesso messaggio dopo il tentativo di aggiornamento mi dice che 

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.2[aqua=,-kdeprefix,semantic-desktop]".                                                                                   

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.2-r3 (Change USE: +semantic-desktop)

(dependency required by "kde-base/nepomuk-4.6.2" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])
```

esattamente il contrario e si blocca di nuovo...

----------

## pierino_89

Nei primi due hai scritto semantic-desktop STACCATO.

Comunque, continuo a dire che si fa prima a settarla globalmente, che in futuro potrebbero avere la stessa use altri pacchetti, e non è una cosa che si abilita un po' sì e un po' no.

----------

## devilheart

Rimuovere semantic-desktop è una cosa più rognosa di quanto serva. libkdepim richiede che kdepimlibs abbia semantic-desktop attivo e questo si porta dietro il mondo

----------

## mrl4n

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Nei primi due hai scritto semantic-desktop STACCATO.

 

Ho fatto la mia figuraccia, ora sono a posto...grazie.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> Rimuovere semantic-desktop è una cosa più rognosa di quanto serva. libkdepim richiede che kdepimlibs abbia semantic-desktop attivo e questo si porta dietro il mondo

  Anche io ero all'inizio l'avevo eliminata tale use flag, peccato che poi mi sia trovato con delle app che la richiedevano necessariamente. Risultato ho tutto nepomuk installato, ma ho spento strigi che era il componente che mi ammazzava il pc: lo si fà da [Impostazioni di Sistema] [Ricerca Desktop]

----------

## fbcyborg

Di nuovo un problema con questo semantic-desktop che ora deve essere disabilitato.

Ecco cosa succede se voglio aggiornare:

```
The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by kde-base/kajongg-4.6.3[handbook], required by kde-base/kdegames-meta-4.6.3[python], required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

>=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.4 ~amd64

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by kde-base/kajongg-4.6.3[handbook], required by kde-base/kdegames-meta-4.6.3[python], required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

>=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.4 -semantic-desktop
```

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.3:4[aqua=,opengl,semantic-desktop=]" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.4::gentoo (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.3-r2::gentoo (masked by: )
```

Però se smaschero kdelibs-4.6.4 mi chiede di impostare -semantic-desktop. Se metto -semantic-desktop poi va in conflitto con un altro programma che vuole il semantic-desktop. 

Qualcuno sa come sbrogliare la cosa?

----------

